# Slotto's Garage



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Folks,
I've been a modeller for years. The past 10 years or so, I've been doing the HO scale. I've got a thread in the slot car forum called Handmade Hot Rods

Here are a few of 1/24-5's from the past...


































































Hope you enjoyed them, thanks for looking. sorry for the dust.
stay tuned
slotto


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Great collection you got there Slotto 
Too bad they dont design cars like that any more


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the BIG time Slotto!  Those are some _fine_ looking Chevies Just spent some very enjoyable time looking at some of your Handmade Hot Rods thread--- extremely kool. Some 45+ years ago I had an AFX slot car set, and did some modifying to it's cars. Can't believe you put BMF on some of yours Nice work:thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking forward to whatever you post up here


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice builds!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys.
Here's a few more...

























































I did not build the last 5 but they're all mine now...muh hahahahaha

thanks for looking
stay tuned


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

*Nissan 300Z*

I just came across this while working on the wife's washing machine. It's been in the wash room under glass for over 10 years! Not too much dust on this one as you can see. I built it up as a curbside rolling wheels and turning fronts. When I built it, I included 4 LEDs, a 3way switch and a 9volt. 









Lo Beams









Hi Beams

Hope you enjoyed it.
Stay Tuned...


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I like all the old chevys slotto 
im building a real 59 impala convertible , I started with a 348 impala 4door sedan 
and a impala 2door hardtop parts car and a rusty 59 convertible..
hows your mopar project coming ?


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, one of each. So the convertible is gonna be your base?
Lot's of steel on that beast! It's such a great body style.

The Scamp is at my sister's house in Virginia. She is supposed to deliver it to me.
I just gotta be patient.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

*'66 Olds 442*

I've been away from modelling and Hobby Talk for a while.

This is the first kit I've worked on in 15 years...









































































The color is Duplicolor GM Blue (lacquer). The top is Rustoleum white (enamel)
First I sprayed the car with blue then tried to spray the white. Big nono. As you may guessed, the white paint cracked.
It took me a minute to figure out what happened. Then I fixed my situation.
I also invested in a lighted magnifier. Best purchase ever!

Stay Tuned...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome back to the boards! That is a pretty amazing return. :thumbsup:

(I have holding out on the lighted magnifer, but dont know that I can wait much longer.)


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Milton, My magnifier was like 50 bucks. a little more than I wanted to pay but I don't regret it.
I can see so many more details with it now.


----------

